# Malagazy cichlids



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've had a pair of East Coast Golds for over a year. Once a month they spawn and almost all the eggs fungus. Tonight is the first time that they have sucessfully raised some eggs up to free swimming fry. It is probably because I am leaving for a three week vacation in Australia starting this Sunday. Hope no one minds a Madagascar cichlid in this forum. I wouldn't know where else to put it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

This would seem to be the place, as Madagascar is part of Africa. What species are we talking about? The common name does not help with knowing what they are. How big are they?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Ptychochromis grandidieri is the scientific name. They are both about 7", hard to tell the sexes apart except when the tubes drop. When I had several, two males would clean a cave at one end of the tank and two females would lay eggs in a cave on the other end. Must be hard for them to tell too.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you tried methylene blue to prevent the fungus from attacking the eggs?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Darkside said:


> Have you tried methylene blue to prevent the fungus from attacking the eggs?


No, I think it has been years since you could legally obtain that chemical in the US.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.novalek.net/vshop/shopdispla ... Treatments

Made in the USA for shipment only to the USA. I find that its great for keeping fungus off of eggs. I also use it to treat wounds on large fish, I just catch them and treat them directly with a q-tip.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm back from Australia. The fry I left behind are gone. The fishsitter said the plecos were chasing the larger fry. Anyway, the cichlids have another batch of eggs that all look good with no fungus and they are hatching out.


----------

